# Welding positioner



## Aukai (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm in the market for a powered welding positioner, right now my needs are for a light duty rotator for welding my gaff handle. I'm wondering what's available in decent/ lower price range.


----------



## keeena (Aug 30, 2022)

I had to search for a while - well built, used table-top models are hard to come by and even more difficult to find good deals. Here's an example near me: link, $700. I have a newer version in better shape from CL for $500 and considered myself lucky. Make sure its not affected by HF start (if needed) - some really old units may not play nice with HF.

The cheapo ebay/Amazon models have smaller weight capacity and amperage limits; if you go this route just make sure it can handle what you're going to throw at it.

Having a pedal is a must IMO. Mine is VS, but even an on-off is good because you can establish the puddle before starting the rotation.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 30, 2022)

Thank you, MrWhoopee has this one listed, but the guy thinks I'm a scammer. Hopefully something shows up.








						positiner model 1B/Aircraft - tools - by owner - sale
					

Turntable/Positioner used for Welding in a good condition.



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				



Not sure about this one....








						TIG Turret Precision Rotary Weld Positioner Turntable Made in - Etsy
					

This Tools item by ArtifactFab has 28 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Rochester, NY. Listed on Aug 8, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## keeena (Aug 30, 2022)

Mr. Whoopee is -selling- the MK in the first ad? He's a member here - how can he think its a scam? I know you've posted before about having stuff shipped (and another member who was sending stuff in a container?). Anyway - that's a bummer. $250 is a reasonable price for an MK if everything works.

I have seen that one from ArtifactFab. I was debating that one seemed like a fair deal for a new positioner that is reasonably well built. The current rating may be a limitation depending on what you're using it for (80a continuous, 130a peak).


----------



## aliva (Aug 30, 2022)

You could build one like I did








						Welding Positioner
					

Not really a day project more like a couple of weeks.  This is my latest project, a welding positioner. I have a shaft and sprocket to weldup and I thought it would be a nice project. I checked the cost of a commercially available unit, but the prices are ridiculous. So why not attempt at...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aukai (Aug 30, 2022)

It looks like it works well, but availability of components is limited here.


----------



## aliva (Aug 31, 2022)

Time to go raid Pearl Harbours wharehouses.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2022)

The civilian contractors have that place picked clean, plus wrong island.


----------

